# Had a go at a Gloveshot



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello All {:^}>

Here's my attempt at a Gloveshot, using Joerg's published plans;






















I used marine ply (sea-going multiplex ?), a coach bolt, a piece of stainless steel tube and part of a broken dog collar. As I mostly use chained rubber bands, I cut the forks down to the binding points and installed my favourite vine eyes and heatshrink tubing. I've found it to be a lot of fun to shoot (better now with a slightly shorter, stronger bandset)

Take care All
- Tony -


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks great ! Very good work with the wood, metal and leather.


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

smitty said:


> Looks great ! Very good work with the wood, metal and leather.


Thanks Smitty {:^}>

I've found that the metal tube tends to slip by itself when the shot is loosed, so it almost becomes a 'self-flipping' device...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great -- that will be a strong shooter -- scary strong if you ever want it to be. And you'll never have to worry about your wrist if you stay with it. If you do shoot extensively with it, will you please tell us about how accurate you get with it? I made one some time ago, but never shot too much with it. All I wanted at the time was power and it wowed me. But then I got caught up in pocketable slingshots and my gloveshot languishes in a corner somewhere.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's great work and a great design.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

good looken shooter and I agree like to here about your progress with it.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I wonder if there's possibility for a sight of some kind? Great work by the way, it has a sturdy, yet slap-dash kind of look about it ... that's only because of the high grade work on here though, I suppose. We've been spoiled.


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I wonder if there's possibility for a sight of some kind? Great work by the way, it has a sturdy, yet slap-dash kind of look about it ... that's only because of the high grade work on here though, I suppose. We've been spoiled.


Hehe - Slapdash... yes, most of these sort of things are chucked together out of stuff I have lying around - squeezed into the gaps in my busy life !
Sights - can't be doing with 'em, they're for rifles.

Take care
- Tony -


----------

